# +/- 8 Jahre Gamer-PC noch tauglich



## Damenit (22. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und etwas raus aus der Gaming-PC-Hardware. Mein aktuelles System ist ungefähr 8 Jahre alt:

CPU: Intel Q6600 2.4ghz
MB  : Asus P5N-D
Graka: Nvidia Geforce GTX 550ti (wurde vor 2 jahren eingebaut da die alte nach paar jahren BF3 den geist aufgegeben hatte^^)
Ram: 6gb DDR2-800

Denke das ist so das wichtigste. Was könnte ich aus meinem System noch rausholen?(Würde eine Geforce GTX 970 schon einiges bringen um zB GTAV, Project Cars, Battlefield Hardline usw spielen zu können?) Oder ist er einfach zu alt? 

Also dass ein neues System her muss um alles auf hohen einstellungen spielen zu können ist mir klar, aber ich habe halt nicht gleich 1500€^^ Deshalb wollte ich mein altes system aufrüsten um die zeit zu überbrücken die ich brauch um zu sparen  

mfg
Damenit


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2015)

Also, ein stärkerer, alter Quadcore wäre je nach Spiel noch "okay", wobei eine GTX 970 wiederum schon fast zu viel wäre, da die bei vielen Games dann durch die CPU so "gebremst" wird, dass die GTX 970 dann nicht besser wäre als eine zB AMD R9 270X oder 280 für 180€...  und Dein Quadcore ist halt wiederum nochmal was schwächer als ein Q9400 oder so, aber es KÖNNTE sein, dass eine neue Grafikkarte dann so viel bringt, dass es trotzdem reicht. 

Aber 1500€ sind heutzutage auch BEI WEITEM nicht nötig, damit man einen guten PC hat. Für c.a. 800€ wäre schon ein PC drin, der die genannten Games auf höheren Details schafft. Und falls du vom alten PC was übernehmen kannst, käme man auch mit weniger aus. Vlt hast du ja mal zB vor nicht allzulanger Zeit eine SATA-Festplatte dazugekauft, oder das Netzteil ist noch was neuer, oder das Gehäuse ist gut und kann weiterverwendet werden.

zB Core i5-4460 => 170€
Board => 70€
8GB RAM => 60€
Gehäuse und Netzteil => 100€
1000GB Festplatte => 50€
DVD-Laufwerk => 10€

Das sind 460€, und ne GTX 960 für 200€ ist schon recht passabel, dann bist du ohne Windows bei 660€ für nen ziemlich guten PC. Für ne GTX 970 kommst du dann halt eher auf 800€ in der Summe.


----------



## Damenit (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn man den Q6600 Übertakten würde, würde das auch was bringen? Ist ja eigentlich sehr gut zum übertakten  Ich wollte ne GTX 970 nehmen da ich die dann auch bei dem neuen Rechner übernehmen könnte. Oder noch eine Idee wäre dass ich die gtx 550ti nochmal kaufen würde bei ebay oder so und dann im SLI betreiben würde? Es geht ja nur darum um neue Spiele noch spielen zu können bis das Geld für das neue System verfügbar ist. 

Mein neues System sollte ungefähr dieses werden:

Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 OC
SSD 128 GB
ASUS H97-PRO GAMER Gaming MB
LG CH12NS30, Blu-ray-Combo (Weil ich viele Blu-ray filme habe und weil ich studiere und nicht oft zuhause bin kann ich meine Filme doch noch schauen)
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Enermax ETS-T40-TB, CPU-Kühler
Aerocool Strike-X Advance White, Gehäuse

Gesamt: 1100€ (Alternate)

Netzteil, könnte ich noch vom alten PC übernehmen aber was mache ich dann mit dem Rest. Gehäuse muss zwar eigentlich kein neues her aber meins ist schon ziemlich gebraucht (Lan-Partys und so^^). Also ich wollte einfach mal ein komplett neues system denn so kann ich mein system ganz verkaufen, ist halt einfacher als einzelteile zu verkaufen.

Damenit


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2015)

Ein SLI auf 2x 550 bringt nicht genug Leistung., zumal sich das RAM da NICHT addiert. Mit SLI hast du vlt +60-70% FPS, und schon eine Einsteigerkarte wie die AMD R7 260X für 110€ ist MEHR als doppelt so schnell wie eine GTX 550 Ti...

Du kannst natürlich schon Mal die GTX 970 holen, wenn du sowieso bald den Rest neu kaufen wolltest, und OC würde vlt ein bisschen Abhilfe schaffen - aber garantieren kann man nix. Natürlich wird alles VIEL schneller laufen, allein weil die 550 Ti so schwach ist - wie gesagt ist ja schon eine neue Karte für nur 110€ doppelt so schnell.

Die geplanten Teile wären allesamt okay. Man kann natürlich beim Board, Gehäuse und Kühler was sparen, ohne dass es nennenswert an Qualität nachlässt, aber ansonsten isses okay. BluRay ist so ne Sache: idR brauchst du noch ne kostenpflichtige Software, und dann is das teurer als ein separater BluRay-Player, der zudem noch meist zuverlässiger und unkomplizierter ist.

Bei alternate kann es sowieso RELATIV teuer werden - baust du den PC denn selber zusammen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2015)

vorallem sollte man bedenken, dass so eine weitere Karte, gerade wenn die nicht neu ist, doch schon teurer werden kann als eine neue bessere, was sich halt auch nicht lohnt


----------



## Damenit (23. Mai 2015)

Ach so dachte dass bei sli die leistung einfach verdoppelt wird, naja dann lass ich das mal. Kenne mich mit sli gar nicht aus^^ Kühler und gehäuse sind halt budget abhängig, aber welches board könnte man sonst noch nehmen? Weil ich ja ein Xeon brauch und den eh nicht übertakte dachte ich halt dass ein H97 die beste lösung wäre. 

Wo gibts denn die Hardware billiger? zusammenbauen kann ich selbst


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2015)

schau mal hier http:/www.geizhals.at/de und dann die Produkte halt suchen. Gut und günstig sind zB mindfactory und hardwareversand, letztere aber nur bei Nutzung des Preisvergleichs. 

Ein H97-Board wäre gut für den Xeon, zB ASRock H97 pro 4 oder auch H97M Pro4, oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder ebenfalls auch die H97M-Version


----------



## oroz (1. Juni 2015)

Ich denke wenn alle funktionen laufen dann wird es kein Problem sein. Kannst aber auch gebrauchte aber neuwertigere online kaufen


----------

